# Ex UPC customer with 'free channels' except RTE



## dublin2020 (4 Jan 2013)

Was previously with UPC and just changed to internet only package- appears around 20 channels on tv (not digital feed I think)- including TV3, TG4, BBC, UTV, Channel 4, Sky News, Discovery, etc

Can anyone advise what we need to do to get RTE back etc

Do we need to buy a new integrated Saorview tv ? Existing Tv is around 10 years old and no problems! Will that require and aerial?


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2013)

Everything you need to know is on the official Saorview site.

You can buy a new integrated TV, or keep the current TV and get a set top box. Either option will require an aerial, whether an internal one will suffice or you'll need an external one will be down to your location with respect to the nearest transmitter.


----------



## dublin2020 (4 Jan 2013)

*Free tv*

Leo- thank you kindly for info- yes, live in west dublin area- urban. Will this be ok for internal aerial do you think?


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2013)

No problem. You may get away with an internal aerial. Do you know if any neighbours using are using Saorview, and if so, what works for them?


----------



## Threadser (4 Jan 2013)

dublin2020 said:


> Was previously with UPC and just changed to internet only package- appears around 20 channels on tv


As a matter of interest how much do you pay for this service?


----------



## Complainer (5 Jan 2013)

dublin2020 said:


> Was previously with UPC and just changed to internet only package- appears around 20 channels on tv (not digital feed I think)- including TV3, TG4, BBC, UTV, Channel 4, Sky News, Discovery, etc


Are these analogue channels or digital?


----------



## dublin2020 (5 Jan 2013)

*tv*

analogue


----------



## SparkRite (5 Jan 2013)

dublin2020 said:


> analogue



If they are analogue( and I suspect it is, as you said all bbc  etc. are still there) then all irish channels will still be available.
It is just a matter of retuning.


----------



## dublin2020 (5 Jan 2013)

*Rte*

Great to hear that- any advice how to do?

Thanks


----------



## dublin2020 (6 Jan 2013)

*Retuning*

Retuned and every station - c. 18 - except RTE 1
Have Rte2, Tg4, TV3, 3e

Any advice>?


----------



## SparkRite (6 Jan 2013)

dublin2020 said:


> Retuned and every station - c. 18 - except RTE 1
> Have Rte2, Tg4, TV3, 3e
> 
> Any advice>?




Try ........
RTE1 = VHF HIGH CH 07     174-180 MHz


----------



## pudds (6 Jan 2013)

Since Analogue Switch Off, last October the only way you will get the irish stations is with a uhf aerial, indoor _might_ work, do a test, and a saorview set top box which you can get for around €60


----------



## SparkRite (6 Jan 2013)

pudds said:


> Since Analogue Switch Off, last October the only way you will get the irish stations is with a uhf aerial, indoor _might_ work, do a test, and a saorview set top box which you can get for around €60



Not true Pudds, I suspect you didn't read the thread correctly.....

UPC are still relaying analogue signals and apparently will continue to do so for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Threadser (6 Jan 2013)

Does this mean you can get free TV from UPC if you opt for their internet only package?


----------



## pudds (6 Jan 2013)

SparkRite said:


> Not true Pudds, I suspect you didn't read the thread correctly.....
> 
> UPC are still relaying analogue signals and apparently will continue to do so for the foreseeable future.




Yes but isn't the OP an ex Upc customer now!  or was he left with the basic upc analogue service and can't get the irish stations.


----------



## SparkRite (6 Jan 2013)

pudds said:


> Yes but isn't the OP an ex Upc customer now!  or was he left with the basic upc analogue service and can't get the irish stations.



Yeah, thats the way I read it............ie. left with the analogue service.

All he is missing is RTE 1. He has all the other Irish stations.


----------



## SparkRite (6 Jan 2013)

Threadser said:


> Does this mean you can get free TV from UPC if you opt for their internet only package?



Appears to be that way.

I have heard of this before.


----------



## pudds (6 Jan 2013)

SparkRite said:


> Appears to be that way.
> 
> I have heard of this before.



Lots of folk were left with the basic channels but I think it all depends, in my case they weren't long coming out to disconnect the cable at the roof.


----------



## Threadser (6 Jan 2013)

Did they leave your UPC box?


----------



## pudds (6 Jan 2013)

Threadser said:


> Did they leave your UPC box?




I only had the small connection box on window sil, which I still have,  didn't have  a digital box.

I've heard that unlike Sky they take all their boxes back, the boxes are no good even if they left them because their locked into or special to  NTL's system unfortunately.


----------



## buster mammy (8 Jan 2013)

HI ALL
i just need a bit of advice as well i bought a new tv and it has 50 free to air tv stations built in, currently i have it setup to upc and its working grand but if a were to get rid of upc what do i need to get? tried an indoor aerial but only got rte tv3 not the free ones !thanks


----------

